# Where do you stand on your board?



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

if u ride frestyle/park why are your bindings 15/-3.. do you never ride switch


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

2011 k2 WWW 156
2011 burton customs
reg stance
*edit : 70/30 groomers/park
+15/-15 settings


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Steez said:


> if u ride frestyle/park why are your bindings 15/-3.. do you never ride switch


Yeah, I agree. I mean whatever is comfortable, but you'll be able to control the board better riding switch if you go more negative on the back foot. It doesn't have to exactly match the front, but if you're at +15 on your left foot, you should probably be at at least -8 on the back, if not -13/-15


----------



## ArmyOfSkittles (Dec 13, 2011)

Steez said:


> if u ride frestyle/park why are your bindings 15/-3.. do you never ride switch


im new to snowboarding, however i ride extremely well for this being my first year and only riding for my 5th time last weekend. ive been asked how long ive been riding quite a few times after laying down some sick lines in the progression park. i started at 15/0, then 15/-6, then 15/-9, then 15/-15, and now i rode on saturday 15/-3 and thats just where im at right now. riding 15/-3 was extremely comfortable for me riding switch and carving at high speeds. 15/-15 was a nightmare for carving on blues and blacks but fun in the park. im just looking for somewhere in between so i can leave my bindings alone so i can progress even further as a rider.


----------



## shinjisan (Jan 12, 2012)

Board: Lib Tech Skate Banana
Bindings: Union Force
Ride: Goofy
Style: Freestyle / Park
Stance: 12 / 12


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Board: Rome Garage Rocker 
Bindings: Rome Mob Bindings
Ride: Goofy
Style: Park 
Stance: 0/0 
Stance Width: 25 1/4


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Board: Lib T Skunk Ape 
Bindings: Forum Faction 
Ride: Goofy
Style: Yo Mamma
Stance: 15/-9 
Stance Width: no idea.


----------



## FlipJ (Mar 8, 2011)

Board: Rome Mod Rocker 150
Bindings: Rome 390s
Ride: Regular
Style: Freestyle
Stance: 12/-12 21'


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Board:2012 arbor blacklist
Bindings:2011 burton custom
Ride:goofy
Style: park/whateverifeellike
angles: -12/12
stance:middle of the hole i don't know


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Board: Never Summer SL 153
Bindings: Burton CO2s
Ride: Reg
Style: On the snow
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 185-190lbs
Stance: 12/-12, 22.5inches. I used to ride -9/9 and have found the extra 3 deg to prevent the pain I was getting in the muscles around my shins.
Position On Board: Stance is centred.


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

Board:Capita Horrorscope
Bindings:Raiden Zeros
Ride:Regular
Style:JIBBING!
Stance:15/-15


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Board: 2012 DC PLY 15.5 (AKA The Torstein) 
Bindings:2011 Burton Missions (Soon hopefully Flux RK30s)

Board: 2012 Rome Artifact Rocker 152 Wide
Bindings: 2012 Union Contacts

Ride: Goofy
Style: Park Rat
Stance:23.5 15, -15


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

Board: 2011 Never Summer Evo
Bindings: Burton Custom YO!s
Ride: Regular
Style: Any thing and every thing 
Stance: 15/-15


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Board: A Few
Bindings: Rome 390 Boss
Ride: Regs
Style: All-Mountain Frrestyle/Noob Park
Weight: 180lbs
Height: 5'9
Stance: 23.5" @ 18/-12

Figured I'd add my weight and height for those interested in seeing stance stats.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

Board: Proto CTX 160
Bindings: Flux DMCC Light
Ride: Regular
Style: All mountain freestyle
Weight: 210lbs
Height: 6'3"
Stance: +18/-15


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Board: GNU Riders Choice 166W
Bindings: Rome Targa
Ride: Reg
Style: All Mountain but wanna get better into the park
Weight: 270lbs
Height: 6'11
Stance: +12/-9 (thinking of changing to +15/-12)
Width: MAX no idea what it is in inches


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Board: NS Premier 158
Bindings: Flux SF45
Ride: Regular
Style: Charging groomers, glades when available
Stance: 15/-9 21'


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Board: Burton T7 - 159
Bindings: Burton C60 EST
Ride: Goofy (who you callin goofy?)
Style: Freeride/big mountain/carving/big air when I'm feeling brave
Weight: 173 lbs
Height: 5'7
Stance width: Reference stance with on a 159 cm T7, I think it's 510 mm or something like that.
Stance angle: Symmetrical duck... -9 / +9 or so

By the way, I setup my girlfriends board -3 +15 while she's been learning for the last few seasons, and she's doing really well. Back when I learned all the boards were 0 +20 kinda thing and to try it now it just feels so wrong. Doesn't work well with my knees.

I think she's ready to try symmetrical duck and see how she likes it. She's got 14 days in already this season so a switch now shouldn't throw her off. I'll ask her to post up here when she's decided on a stance. She's intermediate and wants to ride park/powder and groomers at a medium pace (unlike the mach 3 the T7 wants to do)


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

Board: 2010 Capita Ultrafear FK 155
Bindings: 2010 Forum Faction
Ride: Regular
Style: Whatever floats my boat that day
Weight: 180
Height: 5'9"
Stance width: 2nd to last hole front and back.. not sure what length that is
Stance angle: +12/-12

I would say I enjoy pow/groomers more than park, but unfortunately I only get to ride that once or twice a year right now seeing as Bear Mountain in so cal is basically a park only place most of the year.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Board: Nitro Volume 159w
Bindings: Union FLite
Ride: Goofy
Style: Freeride/All Mountain Freestyle/Beginner Park
Stance: 9/-9 @ 22"


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Board: Never Summer Proto CTX 160
Bindings: Raiden Blackhawk
Ride: Reg
Style: Everything from carving to park (not so good at park...)
Weight: 220 lbs
Height: 6'1
Stance: +15/-15
Width: 24ish in. centered


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Board: NS Proto CT 152
Bindings: Flux SF45
Ride: Goofy
Style: this is my all mountain board but i'm 30/70 groomers/park
Stance: 15/-15 23.5" to 24"

Board: 2011 Rome Artifact Rocker 150
Bindings: Union Contacts
Ride: Goofy
Style: Park Jib Board
Stance: 15/-15 23.5" to 24"


----------



## P0lac (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't have a board, but I'm thinking about snatching this at the end of the year:

Board: 2012 GNU Carbon Credit
Bindings: Union Force/Burton Cartel ?
Ride: Regular
Style: Everything, want to get more into park though
Stance: ??

Anyone care to explain the basics of how stance affects boarding? I've always used rentals so and never heard of stance..


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

P0lac said:


> Anyone care to explain the basics of how stance affects boarding? I've always used rentals so and never heard of stance..


just google it/search it real quick. that will probably answer all of your questions. Here, i was nice and did it for you: http://www.snowboardgo.com/2010/01/snowboard-stance-the-ultimate-guide/




Board: 161 Wide Ride Manic
Bindings: K2 Indy
Ride: Goofy
Style: Free Ride/Pow/Trees/Steeps/off piste
Stance: 9/9 with bindings set backseat 

Board: Rossignol Imperial
Bindings: Burton Freestyle
Ride: Park/shit stick board that i dont care what happens to it
Style: Goofy/switch
Stance: 9/9 centered


----------



## CaptainCanadian (Sep 11, 2011)

Board: Never Summer Heritage 2012 158 BC Ltd Edition (Blue and White Base)
Bindings: Flow NXTs 2012
Ride: Regs
Style: Teaching all my friends and their girlfriends how to ride, so I don't get off the groomers much, haha
Weight: 220 lbs
Height: 6'0
Stance: +15/-15
Width: As wide as that board will let me :laugh:


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Board: Salomon Drift Rocker, Yes Great Beauties
Bindings: Union Flite, Union Atlas
Ride: Regular
Style: Park, Allmountain Freestyle
Weight: 185
Height: 5'8"
Stance Width: 22ish
Stance Angle: +15/-12


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Board: 2010-2011 160 wide K2 Raygun or 164 Capita Charlie Slasher
Bindings: 2009-2010 Flux Feedback
Boots: 2009-2010 Thirty-Two TM-2 sz 11.5
Ride: Regular
Style: (in order of preference) powder, trees, ungroomed terrain whenever the snow isn't hard, groomers (switch mostly). Lately I pop off or ollie over stuff anytime it's feasible --I'm getting more playful as I gain experience. I mostly ride "blue angle" or easier black terrain at Bridger Bowl, though obviously trees are harder than just cruising groomers.
Weight: 220.
Height: 5'9"
Stance width: 22.5"
Stance angles: +15/-9


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

This is my old, and first, board that I bought in 2008 (also weighed a bit less then)... I'm about to buy a new board though:

Board: 2007 Burton Custom 151
Bindings: 2008 Rome 390s
Ride: Regular
Style: Uh, mostly it's been lots of groomers but I'm starting to get into park
Weight: 150
Height: 5'6"
Stance Width: uh, whatever is default
Stance Angle: +15/-12


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Weight: 140lb
Height: 5'3"
Ride: Goofy
Width: Not sure. It probably changes every time I switch bindings lol. All boards centered on inserts.

2011 154 Venture Helix (retired)
Bindings: Rome Targa
Style: All-Mtn/Pow/Freestyle
Stance: 20/-15

2009 155 Palmer Carbon Circle II 
Bindings: 2010 Flow NXT-ATSE
Style: All-Mtn/Freeride
Stance: 18/-5

2012 152 Jones Hovercraft
Bindings: 2012 Flux SF45
Style: Pow/Freeride/Trees
Stance: 18/0

2012 157 Venture Storm
Bindings: 2012 Flux SF45
Style: Pow/Freeride
Stance: 18/0 

I skate switch but I've been learning/getting more comfortable skating goofy since the only boards I have left are increasingly more directional now. Probably going to try to find a board to replace the Helix so I can start riding switch again. Had to warranty it and they don't make the Helix that small anymore


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Board: Never Summer Evo 158
Bindings: Flow NXT AT
Ride: Goofy
Style: All mountain/park
Stance: 12's


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Board: 2011 Ride Highlife 158
Bindings: 2011 Burton cartels
Stance: Goofy 
Style: Lots of powder (freeride) with plenty of freestyle thrown in
Weight: 175
Height: 6ft
Stance Width: 23"
Stance Angle: +15/-9

Its snowing now and I am headed up for a 3 day trip to Nagano tomorrow.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> just google it/search it real quick. that will probably answer all of your questions. Here, i was nice and did it for you: http://www.snowboardgo.com/2010/01/snowboard-stance-the-ultimate-guide/


Good link the only thing I'd disagree with is they say most Freeriders use forward angles. Judging from forums I'd say it's a pretty even mix of duck vs. forward stance. Here's another article which goes a little more in depth and also shows the stances of many pro riders. I stress that anyone reading this NOT setup their board the way their favorite pro rides. Even though I'm on a T7 I am NOT Terje Haakonsen. I started with the typical 0 / +18 or so that resort rentals were doing in the early 90s. Got my first board and set it up that way and went riding, experimented a lot over the first couple years and found mirror or symmetrical duck to be most comfortable for me. Lesson, use these guides as a guide, but experiment and figure out what works best for you. Changing several positions on the same day in the same snow is the only way to do it, otherwise it's apples to oranges.

http://thsst.teich-ology.com/links/links_files/snowboard%20settings.pdf


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Board: Never Summer Evo 2012 154 
Bindings: Flow NXT-FSE
Ride: Reg
Weight: 170 lbs
Height: 6'0
Stance: +18/-18 at 23.5"


THis thread is making me wonder if I'm overly ducked...but it feels fine to me so far.


----------



## NoahO (Jan 22, 2012)

Board: 2012 Burton Restricted Easy Livin
Bindings: 2012 Cartel EST
Ride: Regular
Style: Freeride
Stance: 21/6
Style: Freestyle
Stance:18/-6

My Freeride stance is way easier on the knees so that's the one I prefer in almost all cases. And I can still ride switch comfortably. Good luck with the fine tuning man.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

> This thread is making me wonder if I'm overly ducked...but it feels fine to me so far.


I used to ride -15/+15 on my old board, I think my new one is -9/+9, although my boots seem to face roughly the same as they used to. Maybe differences in the bindings themselves?

If it's working for you I wouldn't loose sleep, but you could always try backing them off a few degrees and see what it's like.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Ryan_T said:


> Stance: +18/-18 at 23.5"
> 
> THis thread is making me wonder if I'm overly ducked...but it feels fine to me so far.


I remember reading somewhere that you should not have more than 30 degrees between your feet... Must depends how your body is built. If it feels fine fou you then I guess it's alright.

Don't know if it can cause long-term problems...


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Board: 2012 T Rice Pro 156
Bindings: 2012 Cartel Restricted
Ride: Regular
Style: Freeride
Stance: +10/-3


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Board: Rome Garage Rocker
> Bindings: Rome Mob Bindings
> Ride: Goofy
> Style: Park
> ...


did no one else notice he rides with his angles at 0/0? thats crazy and i dont understand it.

Board: Never Summer evo
Bindings: flux rk30
Ride: goofy
Style: freestyle
Stance: 21.5" 15/-15


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> did no one else notice he rides with his angles at 0/0? thats crazy and i dont understand it.
> 
> Board: Never Summer evo
> Bindings: flux rk30
> ...


Yeah, try standing with your feet a little wider than shoulder width and your feet straight ahead. I'm doing it in my office and it's putting some really weird side loads on my knees...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Yeah, try standing with your feet a little wider than shoulder width and your feet straight ahead. I'm doing it in my office and it's putting some really weird side loads on my knees...


yea and on top of that his stance width is over 25", he could be super tall but either way that sounds crazy to me. my friend had a 0/0 stance when he first started and as soon as i noticed i made him change it immediately, after a few runs he thanked me and said he could already do a ton of things more easily then before.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I stand on my bindings. They are at about 23", 15/-15. Anti-duck is super gangsta, sometimes I rock that 26", -9/9.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

SimonB said:


> I remember reading somewhere that you should not have more than 30 degrees between your feet... Must depends how your body is built. If it feels fine fou you then I guess it's alright.
> 
> Don't know if it can cause long-term problems...


Interesting. I'll try 15/-15 and see how it feels. I've been on 18 since I first dialed it many years ago..so maybe it's different now since I did that when I was still learning.


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

Board Burton Custom X Wide 159
Bindings Burton Cartels(EST) forward lean set at approx 33% of max
Ride Regular
Style Freeride anything that is frozen water
Stance 15/-10 21"wide


----------



## vwbrian (Apr 16, 2011)

Board: 158 Banana Magic
Bindings: Gnu Agro
Ride: Goofy
Style: All Mountain
Stance: 20" +18/+12 Centered
Yes I can ride switch.

Seems Like everyone posted +front and -Back.
I also ride this stance on all my other boards.


----------



## ArmyOfSkittles (Dec 13, 2011)

does riding a forward vs duck give any advantage? or is it just getting used to it? when i rode duck it hurt my knees for a while and i couldnt ride as good as normal when carving and stuff. is that something that ill get used to? or is forward better than duck for normal riding? or just preference


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I ride duck cause of symmetry, just seemed right to me. I figure that's how we naturally stand, so it should be pretty stable on any surface.


Duck is generally more useful for riding switch, though. Carving might work better with forward stances..at least from what I've seen.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

OP who is riding some sick lines, do you have vid of your supernatural progression


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Board: 2012 Evo, Burton Supermodel
Bindings: Cartels
Ride: regular
Style: 50/50 park/trees/groomers
Stance: 15+/15-

I feel fine with forward stance too.. Changed since I'm hitting the park hard this year.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Board: 2012 Arbor Blacklist 154
Bindings: 2011 Rome 390 Boss
Ride: Regular
Style: Freeride/freestyle
Stance: 15/-15


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

bassholic said:


> OP who is riding some sick lines, do you have vid of your supernatural progression


i wanted to post something similar... someone had to say it

lol :thumbsup:


----------



## ArmyOfSkittles (Dec 13, 2011)

jyuen said:


> i wanted to post something similar... someone had to say it
> 
> lol :thumbsup:


actually i did get about 8gb of video last weekend that my friend and i are putting something together for so yea i dont care if you dont believe my progression, simply because its the internet and i know that you cant believe anything until you see it.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

Board: 2010 Nitro Team Gullwing 159
Bindings: 2011 Rome Targa L/XL
Ride: Regular
Style: All Mountain Slayer
Stance: +6/-6 22" wide

Board: 2011 Capita Ultrafear FK 155
Bindings: Burton Trustoms (triad base/custom highback; i broke the triad highbacks)
Ride: Regular
Style: park
Stance: +6/-6 22" wide

Its interesting that a lot of people are riding +-12 and +-15. I felt like I can't get enough power to the edges at even +-9.


----------

